# Recommendation: Screen Sharing



## schrodinger (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a recommendation on software that supports screen sharing for FreeBSD. 

I've never in my life tried to do audio recording or screen sharing with FreeBSD. Everyone is using Skype or Discord or Teams and I can't do a presentation without my work laptop. I want to cut my reliance on using it. MacOS ...  I'm going to try and pick up a cheap mic some where and test it with my on-board sound card. I don't actually use this card as I'm using a USB Schiit DAC, so, hopefully no issues or conflicts there.

TIA,
Schrodinger.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 8, 2020)

I never used "screensharing". But I am aware of "xephyr" and "xnest", display servers you can even use without any video card, headless.


----------



## Birdy (Apr 9, 2020)

This maybe - I haven't tried it out yet: Tox (see the bottom of the page)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 9, 2020)

https://apps.kde.org/krfb/
		


And







						Remote desktop client with RDP, SSH, SPICE, VNC, and X2Go protocol support.
					

Remmina — X2Go, RDP, SSH, SPICE, VNC, and X2Go protocol remote desktop client.




					remmina.org


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Apr 9, 2020)

What is exactly your use case?
For presentations or trainings, a solution such as https://meet.jit.si or BigBlueButton is particularly well suited.
If you want to provide access to servers or VMs without installing anything on the client machine, you should consider Guacamole.
Remmina and the like are more for remote access.


----------



## schrodinger (Apr 10, 2020)

20-100-2fe said:


> What is exactly your use case?
> For presentations or trainings, a solution such as https://meet.jit.si or BigBlueButton is particularly well suited.
> If you want to provide access to servers or VMs without installing anything on the client machine, you should consider Guacamole.
> Remmina and the like are more for remote access.



Use case is presentations and training. Don't need video but I need audio and to be able to share either my entire desktop or just one application to viewers.


----------



## schrodinger (Apr 10, 2020)

I just tried out Jitsi and it looks perfect. Going to test later on with some groups and see how it goes. Many thanks.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 10, 2020)

Does it depend on your browser ?


----------



## schrodinger (Apr 11, 2020)

In the case of Jitsi it uses the browser. I was happy with either a native app or the browser. I tested with a small group and it worked fine for me but I'll have a bigger audience in a few weeks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 16, 2022)

Talky

<https://talky.io/>


----------



## 3301 (Feb 16, 2022)

For me web version of zoom worked perfectly, was able to share 4k screen with decent audio.


----------

